# leash?



## ClockworkCarrion (Oct 8, 2011)

i just got a leash/harness for bruce..... i wanted to take him out in the sun before it started cooling down here. 
i was wondering if anyone else has tried to put their guys on a leash? if so,any tips?

i am already expecting a huge tantrum lol. ill have to give him something special for dinner as a reward.


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Oct 8, 2011)

Stay away form iguana leads, as tegus HATE to be noosed around the neck. Harness-style leashes are better. I leash Kodo whenever I take him out, although he doesn't like putting it on. He knows how to take it off and will given half a chance.


----------



## ClockworkCarrion (Oct 8, 2011)

yeah its a harness that goes around the chest and back, not around the neck.


----------



## chelvis (Oct 8, 2011)

Also expect a huge behavior change once outside. Some tegus will flip out once outside but when brought back inside return to their normal behavior. I just got my lizard use to a harness inside first before ventering outside.


----------



## laurarfl (Oct 10, 2011)

My Colombians don't care to be outside as much as my Args. When they do get scared, Colombians are faster, more agile, and tend to look up to jump if they are in your arms. The Args look to stay on the ground and hide.


----------



## Orion (Oct 10, 2011)

ClockworkCarrion said:


> i just got a leash/harness for bruce..... i wanted to take him out in the sun before it started cooling down here.
> i was wondering if anyone else has tried to put their guys on a leash? if so,any tips?
> 
> i am already expecting a huge tantrum lol. ill have to give him something special for dinner as a reward.



My old male and female walk around the yard nicley and even come back inside and go thier cage on their own. My young female always tries to dart away as fast as she can. I use a Hug-a-Dog Harness with a 25 foot extendable dog leash on her. so she can roam but if she gets to far I can stop her.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Oct 10, 2011)

That's so cute, can't wait til mine are big enough for harness shopping


----------



## ClockworkCarrion (Oct 13, 2011)

awwww she looks really cute!! when he gets big enough i want to get bruce a nicer harness like that.


----------



## numarix (Oct 31, 2011)

Orion said:


> ClockworkCarrion said:
> 
> 
> > i just got a leash/harness for bruce..... i wanted to take him out in the sun before it started cooling down here.
> ...



Where did you get that harness?


----------

